# Sample Library Video Tests.. french.. orchestral swarm, joshua bell



## danielb (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello All !
Voici un nouveau site en francais avec plein de tests videos de librairies: http://www.samplecafe.fr

Derniers tests :
Orchestal Swarm de spitfire
Joshua Bell de Embertone
Metropolis Ark de Orchestral Tools...
StrikeForce de Laboratory Audio

Et des news régulière sur facebook ici: https://www.facebook.com/samplecafefr

En espérant que ça vous plaise


----------

